# Buying an ex-police horse?



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 September 2011)

Has anyone done it? Anyone got an ex-police/ex-military horse? (if so Piccies please!!)

HOW does one actually do it; do you have to bid at auction? How is it done? Can you go to ride the horse beforehand? Vet checks? etc etc

I'd like to know!

Also experiences of anyone having an ex-police or ex-military horse; all experiences, good or bad, plus pro's and cons.

Thanks.


----------



## MinxGTi (6 September 2011)

I didn't think they got sold after, go straight into retirement. But I should probably not believe what I see on tv lol!


----------



## Louby (6 September 2011)

I think ex police horses are ex for a reason, either retired, not made the grade for whatever reason and injured.  I did hear the injured ones are pts but this could be hearsay.
Sorry not much use really


----------



## 4faults (6 September 2011)

My friend works for the mounted and horses are only got rid of if there is something wrong or they are retiring. She is currently waiting to hear of she can take one who is retiring at 25.


----------



## Little Squirrel (6 September 2011)

They go through the ring at Ascot (brightwells) auctions every once in a while.


----------



## DougalJ (6 September 2011)

I have never seen them come on to the open market because what an excellent horse they would be! I've heard they are retired off the majority of the time.


----------



## bumblelion (6 September 2011)

I used to know some people who had a retired expolice horse, I remember him being a little (or should that be giant!) monkey!! I used to work with the horses in the army and as far as I know they were retired, may have changed. They like a very strict routine though as everythings done by bell at the same time every day.


----------



## Captain Bridget (6 September 2011)

I knew an ex police horse at college. He was about 17 or 18 I think so don't know how he left the police. He was a great horse to learn on, really knew his dressage. But he wasn't as bombproof as a little chestnut mare at college! Maybe that's why he left! Either way, he was a very good horse. A friend of mine took him on loan and did jumping and some XC with him as well as dressage, his favourite thing was a blast on the gallops though.


----------



## Red30563 (6 September 2011)

H & H ran a news item last year about Lancashire police rehoming theirs to members of the public. Not sure what other forces do though. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/301166.html


----------



## Loopypony (6 September 2011)

There is one on the yard I am at - he didn't make the grade as he has vitilgo so the YO bought him (not sure how etc tho). He is a dream!! Its a shame they were a bit vain about his condition but hey!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (6 September 2011)

A friend of mine bought one years ago but the sale was held up so that they could remove the Flashing Lights and Siren


----------



## doonrocket (6 September 2011)

They can be good. Generally correctly educated and well looked after. If one crops up at about 8yr old it maybe they haven't managed to bombproof it to the standard (V high) and are having to sell it.  Often though the good ones don't get advertised as someone internally will snap them up, wouldn't hurt to let your local unit know your looking.

I was recently talking to a cavalry man about how they back theirs. I wouldn't go there!


----------



## hayinamanger (6 September 2011)

Years ago a friend had a horse which had previously been in the Blues & Royals, I don't remember how she came to have him.  I do remember that riding him was like waiting for a bomb to go off, I rode him a few times and luckily got away with it. Then he was ridden by a BHSI and he ran backwards some considerable distance and nearly had an accident with an electric fence.  He was impossible to catch, too.

PP I liked your old mijodsr2blinkintight best


----------



## whiteclover (6 September 2011)

I was talking to a police officer last year who was in the mounted unit. They disbanded and sold their horses on, there was a sealed bids process but it wasnt really advertised. However, she told me that the horses werent really bombproof and werent really suited to police life. I think they paid a lot for these horses as well.


----------



## Achinghips (6 September 2011)

Most are retired or the police/police grooms buy them. They will be solid nailed to the floor types like gold dust.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (6 September 2011)

I have seen the odd one advertised in H&H over the years.  They were ones that didn't make the grade as a police horse and new homes were sought.


----------



## minesadouble (6 September 2011)

Hmmm - not sure I would want one! There is one local to us - the girl who owns it is ex-police so not sure how she came to get it. It plods - and I mean PLODS - round the roads and doesn't even look at a thing - almost like it's in a trance - doesn't look interested or alert like a normal horse. I often think she may as well have a rocking horse!


----------



## Cortez (6 September 2011)

We had an ex police horse for a while. The reason he was "ex" was because he was fruit loop! He was humumgous too: 18 hands of spooky, loopy, rather dim horse was NOT a useful addition to the family. He went hunting with an equally loopy gentleman thereafter, who was delighted with him (this is in Ireland, 'tho).


----------



## 4x4 (6 September 2011)

They used to go through the ring at Reading - chap called Nick White used to put them in but he has retired now, I think they now got to Brightwells or Malvern.  If you ring Imber Court at Hampton Wick they might be able to tell you.  I saw a very nice one there once it was being sold because it stepped onto the pavement outside Harrods whilst gazing in the window...


----------



## Luci07 (6 September 2011)

They did use to put them the ones that didn't make the grade through Reading at one point and I knew someone who bought a couple. They were good horses (well put together) but too sharp for police horses. I would approach one of the training colleges to see where they send these horses


----------



## claireandnadia (6 September 2011)

I asked a policeman on a horse that was walking down my road once and he said that they get offered to the rider or just go in to retirement and that they were not sold to the public. Shame though.


----------



## topclass (6 September 2011)

Ive got 2 ex police horse from the world horse welfare they all go throught his process now and are gifted to them for various reason to be hoenst and none of which are bad ive got a 33 year old shire and have had him since he  was 24 he is still full of life and naught at times and a 19 years old Clydesdale who is just dippy to be honest but they are both 100% on the road have great manner in the stables and at the field entrances are great with the vets and farriers. I would definatley get another one from the WHW or ILPH as it was known before it changed it's name. Go and see your local centre and ask if you have any coming in or due to retire this is your best way to get a kind gentleman who will move the world to please you and will put a hoof print on your heart.


----------



## custard (6 September 2011)

When West Mids disbanded their mounted branch in 1997/8, those that were still working were bought by other forces, those that were due to retire were first gifted to WHF then their riders or grooms were given first refusal on them.  I think very few found their way into non-police homes.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (6 September 2011)

The ones that don't make grade do often go through the ascot sales ring. I've been going for the past couple of years and there are always one or two at most sales held there


----------

